# AB Magazin ausgabe....



## Katzengehirn (23. März 2003)

hi leutz

wo kann ich die letzte ausgabe vom magazin nochmal finden??? oder ist immer nur die aktuelle drin?
 #g 
MFG Peter


----------



## angeltreff (24. März 2003)

Hi Catbrain,

es ist immer nur die letzte Ausgabe (derzeit??) verfügbar. Gib mir eine Mailadresse, wo man Anhänge mit 4 MB schicken kann, dann kann ich Dir Januar und Februar senden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2003)

Keine Panik machen, die Lösung ist nahe :q  :q 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Dank vieler Anregungen und Tipps wird die näxte Ausgabe des Magazins viele neue Details und FEatures enthalten, z.B. auch ein Archiv :m  :m


----------



## Katzengehirn (24. März 2003)

@ angeltreff

schicks wenn du so gut bist an Katzengehirn@aol.com

danke im voraus!

MFG Peter


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (1. Juni 2003)

*Februarausgabe*

hi kann mir jemand die Februarausgabe schicken?
Meine add ist superboy_xx@web.de
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2003)

geht auf tour..... :m


----------

